# My brick smoker build.



## lee-warren

Although i'd started to post these pictures on a previous and old thread of mine it's been suggested i start a new one specific to the build itself so it's easier for any interested individuals to find, so here i am...

So the story so far, initially i was simply having my garden redesigned to give the perimeter some strength and security in the form of a brick wall, brick piers and fence panels in-between. On top of this a brick shed is to be built a porch and many other factors to enhance this new project but without a second thought i suddenly thought food, alcohol and parties !!

With this now in mind the garden project suddenly took a back seat so to speak and i spent quite literally months reading the forums and threads here for relevant information and ideas. Knowing that this type of project had to be planned correctly from the word go i began sourcing all the parts that i needed such as bricks that could withstand great temperatures, cast iron doors, cast iron grills for the BBQ, a rotisserie, a pizza oven, heat resistant vermiculite board etc but most importantly a decent builder to put my plans into action.

Initially the build started four weeks late so i came home to see nothing had been started but to be honest this was actually a blessing in disguise as my father and another builder who may i add admitted he 'liked a challenge" stepped forward to offer his services, anyway i digress slightly but what i was saying is that there were so many questions, issues and problems that i really needed to be around and to facilitate them all.

The build itself hit a problem from the word go and that was that the pizza oven was huge so i had to rethink and design the plans which dampened my mood slightly after spending so long thinking and planning things through but that said and for what its worth, its coming along really well and i'm extremely happy with the results so far.

So some images then, before i do though i should mention that i don't have as many photos as i would like because my father and the new arrival Tim rattled through everything so damn quickly i didn't get a chance to keep up with its progress !!

After a concrete footing and over-site went in the brick work went up and started to take form. Smoker to the left, BBQ in the center with the rotisserie underneath and the pizza oven to the right.













1..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






I cant seem to flip these 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















2..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






The structure to support the pizza oven, fear not it became more substantial a little further down the line.













3..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






You can just see the two outlets in the brickwork allowing the smoke to move from the burn chamber and into the smoking tower. 













4..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






The start of the smoking tower.













5..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






Smoking tower, burn chamber, and rotisserie door.













6..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















7..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






A passing visitor...













8..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















9..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






This photo gives the impression the build is on the slightly taller side but the ground level is still yet to be built up.













10..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















11..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















12..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






You can just make out the first of three concrete lintels being located to support the pizza oven.













13..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






The thorn in my side, the giant pizza oven.













14..jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






Concrete lintels in place under the pizza oven and over the rotisserie to support the base for the BBQ.













15..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















16..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















17..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






Flip damn you...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















18..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






Heat resistant vermiculite board being fitted inside the rotisserie area and the burn section to the smoker.













19..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






I'm looking to have a granite worktop fitted around the BBQ and in a few other areas like on top of the splash back and in front of the pizza oven allowing me to rest the food on before entering and on exit if needed. Although a few days away yet i'm siding towards this one, the Bon Accord.













21..jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















20..jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






So that as they they is that for now, i hope to have some more images and updates for you daily. If you've any questions feel free to ask and i'll endeavour to do my best to answer. On top of that if you have any constructive criticism please fire away and i'll see if i can use your advice before the build is finished.

That aside, truly hope you're all well and taking care.


----------



## lee-warren

And four new photos to add to the portfolio. :yahoo:














25..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 11, 2014






















23..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 11, 2014






















24..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 11, 2014






















22..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 11, 2014


----------



## smokin monkey

This looks amazing! When are we all coming round for the the grand opening!!!!

Smokin MonkeyThumbs Up


----------



## kc5tpy

I'm confused.  Can you explain the design again?  I don't see where the microwave and dishwasher fit in??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## lee-warren

Smokin Monkey said:


> This looks amazing! When are we all coming round for the the grand opening!!!!
> 
> Smokin MonkeyThumbs Up


Smoking Monkey i was hoping for a September garden party but i'm aware it all needs to cure and settle before i steadily light her up, because the build is still in process that may scupper my plans 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That said and when it's good to go as far as i'm concerned anyone and everyone is welcome, simply bring a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Oh and thanks for the compliment too.


----------



## lee-warren

KC5TPY said:


> I'm confused.  Can you explain the design again?  I don't see where the microwave and dishwasher fit in??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny


Oh this is easy, the dishwasher so to speak will be serving us cold beers and the TV that i'll mount outside will take the only external power supply 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh and Danny, mention the dishwasher joke to my partner and it'll be my balls getting served up on a platter


----------



## lee-warren

*Duh*

Despite all of my research i never saw or knew about this calculator which helps calculate the size of the required cook chamber, fire box and the chimney !! I do hope i haven't failed at the first hurdle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html


----------

